# Won't change to HD when GREEN button is selected



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

Using Roamio series 5 box. When I select a SD channel and want to change to HD pushing the Green (D) button has worked great for months.

Now when selected, the light on front of the TIVO flashes indicating that the button seems to work but no change is made. It is not a great problem but is nice to be able to do it that way.

Called TIVO tech to ask about it and the said there was no system problem and recommended that I recycle the box. No joy. Any info appreciated.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ROSCOMMON said:


> Using Roamio series 5 box. When I select a SD channel and want to change to HD pushing the Green (D) button has worked great for months.
> 
> Now when selected, the light on front of the TIVO flashes indicating that the button seems to work but no change is made. It is not a great problem but is nice to be able to do it that way.
> 
> Called TIVO tech to ask about it and the said there was no system problem and recommended that I recycle the box. No joy. Any info appreciated.


When they say "recycle the box", do they mean give it to a scrap dealer and buy another TiVo, or unplug the power cord and plug it back in?


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

What would we do without folks like you to assist us on this forum??? Ans: Better


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

ROSCOMMON said:


> What would we do without folks like you to assist us on this forum??? Ans: Better


You don't know unitron very well then. An individual who has gone above and beyond in many threads.

I actually had the same question. Did they say to power cycle or trash? Guessing power cycle, but its a fair question.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is it prompting you to press D? IIRC that feature requires the box to have data on which channel the HD version is. If it doesn't know that info then it wont prompt you and the D button will do nothing.

FYI TiVo was recently purchased by Rovi and they are in the process of transitioning their data system from Tribune over to Rovi, so some of these types of data driven features might be effected. Hopefully they will work out all the kinks and get it back up to where it was eventually.


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

No prompt to press D, but then I don't recall being prompted before. Perhaps I was and just got used to selecting a channel I remembered then going to HD using D button. No big deal just a nice TIVO feature that I liked. We will just wait and see if anything happens. Thanks


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

This is a feature with little support.

After they came out with this feature I notice that it worked for most of the channel lineup but they had missed a pair of channels.

So I attempted to call/email Tivo to report the problem.

I was never able to convince the normal Tivo Tech staff to correct the problem...
They either did not know of the feature, did not understand the feature and how it related to channel lineup....

And lastly did not understand SD vs HD as I had to prove via screen captures of the two channels and also the providers listings that these were the same channels in SD/HD....

After about a month of trying I finally sent my email/messaging logs as well as the screen captures to Margret. She quickly apologized and the channel guide info was corrected within hours and the feature started working on the channel.

I recently noticed that one of my other channels that always worked (SD/HD) stopped working but that channel corrected a few days later.

PS If you dont see the on screen prompt that channel is not tagged with an HD alternative channel and the feature will not work on that channel.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I noticed this same issue just in the last couple of days, for channels that it always worked for previously and that do have HD. I did try power cycling the Tivo a few days ago but will try again tonight.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Same happenings here in Cleveland area with Cox Communications. All the previous channels it used to work on no longer works. I tried nearly all the SD channels and none of them prompted to hit D to tune to HD and hitting D didnt tune to HD either.


----------



## TivoNels (Jul 12, 2016)

I've got the same problem. I've only had my Tivo and Tivo Mini for a few months now but recently noticed, within the last 4 days or so, that the green button (D) no longer takes me to the HD channel of what I'm watching and the prompt is no longer there.

Now I'm memorizing the damn upper HD channel numbers until the feature returns.

Subscribed to watch for a solution.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

TiVo customers, we are sorry to hear that you are having this issue with your TiVo box not switching over to the HD channel with the D button. This is currently a known issue that we are investigating. If you have not already reported this issue to our phone support, please Private Message me your TiVo service number and I would be happy to add your TiVo box to our open investigation.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm having the same issue for the past couple of days on both my Premiere box and my Roamio.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

one way to temp fix is rerun guided setup


----------



## ROSCOMMON (Apr 16, 2009)

The D button feature is back on in the Jacksonville, FL. area. SD to HD in one punch!!!


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I noticed the Watch in HD is missing on both my Base Roamios. Rebooted both units and still nothing. I guess this is an ongoing issue as I see some got it fixed but now it is broke here.
Has anybody tried rerunning guided setup to see if it fixes it as it seems some one posted that only fixes it temporarily.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> Well I noticed the Watch in HD is missing on both my Base Roamios. Rebooted both units and still nothing. I guess this is an ongoing issue as I see some got it fixed but now it is broke here.
> Has anybody tried rerunning guided setup to see if it fixes it as it seems some one posted that only fixes it temporarily.


yes but it's a temp fix


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> yes but it's a temp fix


Thanks. I guess I better PM Sarah my TSN's for a fix then.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

This problem seems to have been fixed for me. I haven't done anything special that I know of, other than a reboot, but in the last week or so I noticed it was working again.


----------



## jjames68 (Nov 21, 2016)

This seems to be fixed for many channels, still waiting for them to fix "CNN"... other channels like "FOX News" work fine


----------

